# 09 jeep wrangler fab a mount for a blizzard?



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone fab a mount for a blizzard on a wrangler? No plow manufacturer matchs a plow except the cheesy little ones. I want to put a 7'6 blizzard on it. Just looking for input from anyone who has done it. Doesn't look like there is a whole lot of frame there to mount it to.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I remember seeing frame stengthing kits for the wranglers and cherokees. Its heavy ass steel that bolts up to the frame. Perhaps finding the kit and building off of that may be the solution


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Jerre is the Blizzard guru http://jerres.com/ I don't know if he's done a oversized blade on a JK yet or not.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

basher;1299297 said:


> Jerre is the Blizzard guru http://jerres.com/ I don't know if he's done a oversized blade on a JK yet or not.


I have to second this, its worth the trip to Erie. He did my YJ mount for me. Jerrie and Thomas are very good at what they do.

Mike


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

why dont you just put a 7ft6 fisher on it???


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

If you figure it out let me know, I've got a 98 TJ that needs a plow, and a beautiful 810 that needs a truck! ;>


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Detroitdan;1322219 said:


> If you figure it out let me know, I've got a 98 TJ that needs a plow, and a beautiful 810 that needs a truck! ;>


:laughing::laughing: I suggest starting here http://www.quadratec.com/products/56011_05D_T.htm ThumbsUp


----------

